# oscar aquarium



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

any suggestions on an aquarium setup for oscars?
what size aquarium?
how many oscars?
estimate on pricing of all the stuff for the aquarium?
thanks yall!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

55 is MINIMUM for one oscar and one oscar alone. you can get a 55 gallon setup at walmart for $150. a juvenile oscar can cost about 5 bucks but a full grown would be much more.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i reccomend a 65 g for an oscar


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

*...*

 what i meant was like... how many should be kept together, like to have a nice little group of them... and how big of an aquarium that many woulld require
thanks though


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, Oscars are pretty gregarious and hang out in groups in the wild, so wanting a group is fine. However, you'd need a huge tank of at least around 50 gallons per fish once they were grown. Your'e in Florida so you can take a road trip across the Tamiami Trail to see what I mean; they keep a couple of feet apart from each other most of the time. Take a net and catch all you want for free.

When they're young you can keep a few, ( 4-6 ) in a 75 gallon tank, but they'll grow pretty quickly.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

After you get the tank, filter(s) maybe and airpump n stone, that is abuot all you will have in your oscar tank, 
Plants are ok tell they hit about 3'', then they will drag them from one end of the tank tot he other, They will move small pieces of driftwood also, if they can't move it but knlw it can be moved, they will bite at it untell it's free.
Pretty much anything they can mess with and moves they will mess with after they hit 3'' or more.
As far as tank size for these guys, i'm not going to tread in that water.........


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Your'e in Florida so you can take a road trip across the Tamiami Trail to see what I mean; they keep a couple of feet apart from each other most of the time. Take a net and catch all you want for free.


what is the Tamiami Trail?... where is it?... where would the oscars be there?
any more information on that would be great! thanks! but seeing as i am only 16 i wont be taking a road trip any time soon


----------

